# Keep having to log in every few pages.



## Johnny .45 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it normal that I've had to log in again like 5 times over the last couple hours? I log in, post something or whatever, next thing I know I go to post something and realize I am no longer logged in and have to do it again. This has happened before too, on other occasions. I don't spend all that much time here, but I doubt that it's supposed to do that.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2014)

That is a new one on us. I will let the others know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you klicked the box for "Keep me logged in."?

It used to do that for me, but after clicking that it no longer happens.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## A4K (Jan 6, 2014)

Had the same problem myself for ages... click that 'remember me' box as Chris (Adler) mentioned!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

Took me a long time to work that one out as well, then I go to bed and forget I'm logged in!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2014)

Same thing happened to me a few days ago. I checked 'remember me' too.


----------



## Johnny .45 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh. I figured that was just like on Wikipedia, where you click that button and it leaves you logged in permanently until you click "log out". Or, I assume that's how it works on Wikipedia...it says "keep me logged in (up to 30 days)". I never tried it, but it doesn't boot me off every time I edit a page either! Kind of silly that you have to click that to stay logged in; I don't know why they didn't just make it automatic. Why would you WANT it to automatically log you out every time you finished posting something? Weird. Oh well, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2014)

Johnny .45 said:


> Oh. I figured that was just like on Wikipedia, where you click that button and it leaves you logged in permanently until you click "log out". Or, I assume that's how it works on Wikipedia...it says "keep me logged in (up to 30 days)". I never tried it, but it doesn't boot me off every time I edit a page either! Kind of silly that you have to click that to stay logged in; I don't know why they didn't just make it automatic. Why would you WANT it to automatically log you out every time you finished posting something? Weird. Oh well, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


It's a security measurement. If you stay logged on any site, everybody having access to your computer will also have access to all your websites. For instance if you're using a laptop/tablet and it gets stolen, you don't want the thief to have all your login credentials. Actually in IT terms, it's considered to be very bad practice to let your browser login automatically. So Wikipedia seems to be a very naughty boy in that regard.
By the way, if you cleanup your history (as everybody should from time to time) including the cookies, you'll also have to login again, as the login is stored in a cookie.


----------

